# Left handed Nova Psc bow!



## ndgoosehunter (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone got a lefthanded nova psc bow for sale, i have figured out I am left eye dominate and need to start shooting a left handed bow, i was pulling sixty pounds with my right arm and now i can barely pull a bow bakc left handed I do absolutly nothing left handed, so if anyone has a let handed Nova PSC bow for sale pm me!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are used to hunting with the right eye, there are steps you can take to cintinue doing that. If you want to switch, that is ok, but the mechanics might be tougher to overcome than just taking steps to continue shooting the way you are. Have you ever tried throwing a patch on your left eye when you shoot right handed?? Just a thought.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PSE-Nova-compou...ryZ20838QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/PSE-LEFT-HANDED...oryZ1291QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-PSE-Nova-L3...ryZ20838QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=62388&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Dana Riemenschneider (Jan 25, 2007)

ndgoosehunter said:


> Anyone got a lefthanded nova psc bow for sale, i have figured out I am left eye dominate and need to start shooting a left handed bow, i was pulling sixty pounds with my right arm and now i can barely pull a bow bakc left handed I do absolutly nothing left handed, so if anyone has a let handed Nova PSC bow for sale pm me!


If you haven't done anything yet , I have a left handed PSE Lighting-flite 2 with a 30" draw length and peak draw weight of 65 lb. I have 5 arrows and a hard case. I believe it is about 5 years old. Never actually hunted with it and only been shot less than 50 times. If your interested e-mail me at [email protected] and I can send you some pics.


----------

